# First NoDak hunt



## gunear777 (Aug 2, 2007)

Just want to give huge props to Brad from Honkerdown. He not only guided me to an awesome 8 pointer but I felt like I was with a friend. His lovely wife made the bunkhouse a home and cooked meals to die for. Thank you Brad and I look forward to being back in 08. God Bless, Wayne


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Nice shameless guiding plug!! :eyeroll:


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Pathetic isnt it :roll:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

:roll: :eyeroll: :lol:


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

can you email me honkerdown's info?
it sounds like the place to hunt!


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Outfitters bug the hell out of me


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

If you need an outfitter to kill a deer you are worthless! :x


----------

